# I want an Indian gf



## 12345 (Feb 14, 2006)

Gee I want one really bad. They are so pretty. Not all of them of course as with any people, but the ones that are are amazing. All of a sudden for the last few weeks Ive been wanting a girl really bad. 
Today there was this young girl at the library, she was wearing a short skirt, her skin colour was dark and sexy. What was the outcome? Nothing. I didn't smile at her, talk to her, even look at her for a proper amount of time where she could see I was looking. Then there was this girl in the train who i thought lookedat me cos she was interested. But I didn't look back. Why didn't I look back? God I hate it how Im scared and cant be a man.
I've got to push myself. I know I want a girl so so bad but Ive got to actually get off my arse and push myself to do risky things im not familiar with or scared to do.
Ok, tomorrow Im gona take a risk. I am so angry with myself at the moment.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

India has a population of 1.15 billion. Seems that would provide a wide selection.:lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes i've known some very pretty indian and south asian girls.

they look very beautiful in saris especially. i wish i could go to an indian wedding and get a chance to wear one.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Indian girls are pretty. I'm generalizing here, but their culture seems to value high achievement and a strong work ethic. Whenever I meet an Indian person there's a better than 90% chance they're a doctor or an engineer or studying to be one. I don't think any Indian or Asian girls would be interested in a screw-up/slacker like me.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

12345 said:


> Gee I want one really bad. They are so pretty. Not all of them of course as with any people, but the ones that are are amazing. All of a sudden for the last few weeks Ive been wanting a girl really bad.
> *Today there was this young girl at the library, she was wearing a short skirt, her skin colour was dark and sexy. What was the outcome? Nothing.* I didn't smile at her, talk to her, even look at her for a proper amount of time where she could see I was looking. Then there was this girl in the train who i thought lookedat me cos she was interested. But I didn't look back. Why didn't I look back? God I hate it how Im scared and cant be a man.
> I've got to push myself. I know I want a girl so so bad but Ive got to actually get off my arse and push myself to do risky things im not familiar with or scared to do.
> Ok, tomorrow Im gona take a risk. I am so angry with myself at the moment.


Depending on how young this girl was, maybe there shouldn't have been an outcome.

But I'll agree, some of the Indian girls I have seen are quite beautiful. I haven't seen many, but the ones I have, most are very pretty. Next time you see one, say something or move to India. I'm sure they have a good selection there.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

good luck


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there a higher proportion of men to women in India? (from the practice of favouring male infants) So I think women have the pick of the litter there.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I never really cared for Indian girls, or any other non-white girls for that matter, but I do find former Miss World Aishwarya Rai and porn-star Priya Rai very hot!


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Stanley said:


> I never really cared for Indian girls, or any other non-white girls for that matter, but I do find... porn-star Priya Rai very hot!












  

Thank you, kind sir. I think a trip across the universe is now in order. :um


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Stanley said:


> I never really cared for Indian girls, or any other non-white girls for that matter


same here

however, shortly after I came to US.... i was attracted only to *gasp* black girls and was repulsed by the paleness of white girl's skin

...it's all reversed now


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Some Russian Guy said:


> i was attracted only to *gasp* black girls...


That's probably because they seemed exotic to you. I'm sure there wasn't a lot of black girls where you lived before.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

RoninDistance said:


> I think a trip across the universe is now in order. :um


:lol


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yay!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If they have a celebration or Hindu or Sikh culture where you live heading out might give you a chance to meet some Indian women as well


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Stanley said:


> That's probably because they seemed exotic to you. I'm sure there wasn't a lot of black girls where you lived before.


yeah you right


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I would suggest taking a trip to the caribbean and meeting some west indian girls. They're much more laid back, much hotter looking, most love to drink and party, and a lot more loose in life in general. Just try to avoid trinidadians, they're much too dominant.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I think you should come to my neighbourhood and kidnap all the pretty girls of South Asian ethnicity who make me jealous with their thick luscious hair and their colourful light airy feminine clothing and their dark skin which highlights my sickly pale skin to a ridiculous extent, making me feel like a big frumpy lump of ugly.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

you sound like the guys who live here.every guy here is either into japanese chicks, middle eastern chicks, or indian chicks because the standard vanilla chicks here are white, black or latino so a girll who is of one of those other cultures is considered exotic and a prize. for some reason some guys also think they will be more feminine and submissive.

nothing wrong with liking indian girls though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> same here
> 
> however, shortly after I came to US.... i was attracted only to *gasp* black girls and was repulsed by the paleness of white girl's skin
> 
> ...it's all reversed now


Why the gasp?? :sus


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Penny said:


> Why the gasp?? :sus


ever heard of: "curiosity killed the cat" ?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> ever heard of: "curiosity killed the cat" ?


Ummm so you are going to kill me, is that what you are saying?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Penny said:


> Ummm so you are going to kill me, is that what you are saying?


it's just an expression
figure of speech


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking for real exotic hotties? Check out the Women from Somalia or Ethiopia! They are supermodel gorgeous! Somali's are linked to Hindu ancestors from the Indian ocean so there's a plus for ya .


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> it's just an expression
> figure of speech


Yeah I know.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

But you still never answered the question.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Hellosunshine said:


> Looking for real exotic hotties? Check out the Women from Somalia or Ethiopia! They are supermodel gorgeous!


this looks like it could be from an ad for mail-order brides from somalia or ethiopia


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

12345 said:


> God I hate it how Im scared and cant be a man.
> I've got to push myself.


Don't hate yourself because you can't pick up random women on the street. That would be a very, very difficult thing for any person (in real life, not movies and t.v.) to do.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Penny said:


> But you still never answered the question.


and I won't, sorry


----------



## 12345 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think the reason im into Indian girls is that where I live, there's a lot of them. If there were alot of black girls around here in Australia I'd probably be into them. 
I ought to have one. You see average looking and even ugly Indian guys with hot Indian girls. Its not fair. The Indian girl Id be looking to get would be one either born here or one who arrived at an early age. The newer ones would defininetly not consider going out with a non Indian. They just do what their parents tell them to do. And they're probably all taken anyway.
I still cant get over how I bombed a chance I had at a previous job with this drop dead gorgeous Bangladeshi girl (born here though or been here for ages).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> and I won't, sorry


Okay but when you post a public board, people tend to READ it and respond.... I just still dont know what you meant by "gasp...black girls"??? :stu


----------



## Sillouhette (Nov 16, 2008)

12345 said:


> Gee I want one really bad. They are so pretty. Not all of them of course as with any people, but the ones that are are amazing. All of a sudden for the last few weeks Ive been wanting a girl really bad.
> Today there was this young girl at the library, she was wearing a short skirt, her skin colour was dark and sexy. What was the outcome? Nothing. I didn't smile at her, talk to her, even look at her for a proper amount of time where she could see I was looking. Then there was this girl in the train who i thought lookedat me cos she was interested. But I didn't look back. Why didn't I look back? God I hate it how Im scared and cant be a man.
> I've got to push myself. I know I want a girl so so bad but Ive got to actually get off my arse and push myself to do risky things im not familiar with or scared to do.
> Ok, tomorrow Im gona take a risk. I am so angry with myself at the moment.


I agree. Aishwarya Rai is considered to be THE Most beautiful woman in the world. I have seen her in a few Indian movies and she really IS just breathtaking.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> this looks like it could be from an ad for mail-order brides from somalia or ethiopia


:lol hahaha! I didn't notice the way it sounded:b! I find them to be beautiful though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yea theres some pretty indian chippies out there. i wish i would have had some experience with one


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Penny said:


> Okay but when you post a public board, people tend to READ it and respond.... I just still dont know what you meant by "gasp...black girls"??? :stu


I said there, earlier: its reversed now


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, Aishwarya Rai is very pretty. 

A friend of mine asked me if I would date x,y,z woman (she went down a list of elasticities). I said yes to all. She then asked me, well what do you like particularly about say, an x woman?

This baffled me. I like the same thing in x women as I do in y women. Beauty transcends color!


----------

